# Not so ol Raleigh, franken mod(?)



## new2olbikes (Dec 18, 2018)

This was one of my 1st ventures, a cheap roller w/ a Raleigh badge. Lot's of "modding" done by someone. But in my very limited experience, I haven't seen such a straight front fork.   Sorry I was not yet fully hooked, so the other pics were deleted except for this one... ... any thoughts?


----------



## MULE SKINNER (Dec 18, 2018)

Cool bike man.Looks like a good rider.


----------



## new2olbikes (Dec 22, 2018)

MULE SKINNER said:


> Cool bike man.Looks like a good rider.




I thought it was a pretty creative effort by somebody ? Was a local flea market flipper.


----------



## Sven (Jan 12, 2019)

That's a no BS , Mad Max looking bike


----------

